
Stratfor hacked in "early december" - rbanffy
http://www.stratfor.com/weekly/hack-stratfor
======
runjake
A little more context. Consider it a little prequel to the STRATFOR hack that
was widely reported in the media recently.

Before the infamous STRATFOR hack, in early December, STRATFOR was hacked and
information was stolen. At that time they started working with the FBI in an
ongoing investigation.

The last part of the article are some taunts towards Anonymous. That last
sentence isn't meant to be snarky, I'm a fan of STRATFOR.

------
TomOfTTB
Overall this is probably the strangest attack I've ever seen.

Usually when someone is hacked a group will come out, take responsibility and
then explain why they did it. In this case a group claiming to be Anonymous
came out, took responsibility but then never really explained what Stratfor
had done to deserve the attack. Then you had other people claiming to be
anonymous claim they weren't responsible for the attack.

I'm not one to indulge in Conspiracy theories. Since this hack could also be
seen as discrediting both Anonymous (by making them look like a group who
randomly attacks people).

So if Stratfor is an honest broker of information this could be seen as a hack
designed to discredit two sources of information which would be in the best
interest of anyone who has information they wouldn't want shared.

Or not. Again I'm normally not one to believe in conspiracies.

